# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  cáp chuyển usb qua Ltp

## thucongmynghe79

các bác ơi, cái cap này có chơi được cho BOB mach 3 không vậy

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Không được, nó chỉ có tác dụng với máy in!
 Cáp này mới dùng được. Nhập về Việt Nam giá khoảng 4tr qua trung gian bảo đảm : http://cncdrive.com/UC100.html

----------


## emptyhb

> Không được, nó chỉ có tác dụng với máy in!
>  Cáp này mới dùng được. Nhập về Việt Nam giá khoảng 4tr qua trung gian bảo đảm : http://cncdrive.com/UC100.html


bác tư vấn như thế sao không bảo mua luôn bob mach3 usb có hơn 2 triệu thôi;-)

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> bác tư vấn như thế sao không bảo mua luôn bob mach3 usb có hơn 2 triệu thôi;-)


 Mục đích của mỗi người một khác. Mặc dù mình đang có 3 cái bob usb nhưng vẫn PHẢI mua thêm một chiếc như vậy, mình không buôn bán món này nhé, và một điều rất mừng là cái cáp này chạy cực kỳ ổn định, hơn cả bob usb

----------


## anhxco

Gửi các bác!

Em cũng tính mở cái mục này nhằm bàn luận chút về nó. Giờ bác thucongmynghe mở rồi e xin phép post vào đây luôn.
Hiện nay, các máy cnc ae mình diy chủ yếu dùng mach3, mà khổ là các máy pc mới đều hầu như không có cổng LPT, nên em thấy hoặc các bác mua card như bác empty nói ở trên hoặc là mua PC cũ, nhưng chắc đa phần với ae diy ít tiền thì chủ yếu là mua PC cũ cho rẻ thôi. Trước e có làm thử 1 mạch chuyển USB sang LPT theo link này:
http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha...T/ul-17.en.htm

hồi trước em làm để dùng nạp mấy con vđk PSOC ( cái này dùng cổng LPT), mạch chạy tốt. Nhưng giờ quả thực e không có đủ thời gian để chuột bạch nữa, hiện em còn 1 số con chip để làm mạch trên, nếu bác nào thấy đủ khả năng để thử e nó thì e xin tặng lại, mà sau đó nếu thành công thì có khi các bác ra sản phẩm bán rẻ cho ae cũng hay. Em thấy chi phí cho mạch này chắc tầm 200k thui. 
Hiện chip thì e nghĩ còn tầm 10 con, để tránh loãng em nghĩ chia cho từ 1-3 người thôi ạ.

P/s:Em thì thấy bác Ngocanh có vẽ phù hợp này, ý bác thế nào???

----------

anhcos, ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

trước em thấy 1 trang của nga, có chú làm mach3 BOB USB, dùng at90usb127, pluse step có thể đạt 35khz
giờ tìm lại mà ko thấy đâu cả, tiếng nga nên cug ko biết ten di  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

mach3 usb
http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha...e/NC/Mach3Usb/

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Gửi các bác!
> 
> Em cũng tính mở cái mục này nhằm bàn luận chút về nó. Giờ bác thucongmynghe mở rồi e xin phép post vào đây luôn.
> Hiện nay, các máy cnc ae mình diy chủ yếu dùng mach3, mà khổ là các máy pc mới đều hầu như không có cổng LPT, nên em thấy hoặc các bác mua card như bác empty nói ở trên hoặc là mua PC cũ, nhưng chắc đa phần với ae diy ít tiền thì chủ yếu là mua PC cũ cho rẻ thôi. Trước e có làm thử 1 mạch chuyển USB sang LPT theo link này:
> http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha...T/ul-17.en.htm
> 
> hồi trước em làm để dùng nạp mấy con vđk PSOC ( cái này dùng cổng LPT), mạch chạy tốt. Nhưng giờ quả thực e không có đủ thời gian để chuột bạch nữa, hiện em còn 1 số con chip để làm mạch trên, nếu bác nào thấy đủ khả năng để thử e nó thì e xin tặng lại, mà sau đó nếu thành công thì có khi các bác ra sản phẩm bán rẻ cho ae cũng hay. Em thấy chi phí cho mạch này chắc tầm 200k thui. 
> Hiện chip thì e nghĩ còn tầm 10 con, để tránh loãng em nghĩ chia cho từ 1-3 người thôi ạ.
> 
> P/s:Em thì thấy bác Ngocanh có vẽ phù hợp này, ý bác thế nào???


 Cảm ơn bác đã tin tưởng, đây cũng là vấn đề em suy nghĩ từ lâu, mà chưa có dịp. Nay lại có động lực thúc đẩy rồi, thôi thì "cung kính không bằng tuân lệnh"  :Big Grin:  , Bác gửi cho em tài liệu và con ic để em cho làm vài cái xem sao.
 Cảm ơn bác!

----------


## anhxco

> Cảm ơn bác đã tin tưởng, đây cũng là vấn đề em suy nghĩ từ lâu, mà chưa có dịp. Nay lại có động lực thúc đẩy rồi, thôi thì "cung kính không bằng tuân lệnh"  , Bác gửi cho em tài liệu và con ic để em cho làm vài cái xem sao.
>  Cảm ơn bác!


Hi bác Ngocanh.
Cảm ơn bác, em thấy vui vì có lẽ chip đến tay đúng người. Có lẽ e giao cho bác 5 con để làm thử trước, số còn lại để lại cho 1-2 người đăng ký tiếp theo. Không biết bác Nhutson có cần không!??
Tài liệu thì nhờ bác hỏi dùm gugol, theo link e đưa là có đủ từ sche, layout đến firmware. Làm board xong chỉ hơi lúng túng chút phần nạp firmware cho nó thôi, có 2 cách
 - Bác dùng mạch nạp EEprom nạp trực tiếp cho con eeprom đấy (cách này có vẻ quen thuộc hơn).
 - Dùng phần mềm của cypress nạp firmware trực tiếp qua giao tiếp usb của mach.
Bác Ngocanh inbox dùm e thông tin gửi hàng, cho e luôn lại số dt của chị bé hôm bữa lấy hàng bên Triệu Nữ Vương, có thể e gửi bưu điện hoặc gửi cho chị bé đấy  tuỳ theo cái nào tiện hơn nha bác.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

@Nhatson : Bác ngâm cứu vụ này đi. PCB để em lo, xong gửi vào cho bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

sau 1h oánh lộn với tiếng nga, em tìm lại được rồi ah



file hex cho MCU+ plugin+ drive
https://yadi.sk/d/uINqPjk1Xxixf


có luôn cái clip cho cụ máu DIY

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, ghoang, ngocanhld2802, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chảm luôn đi bác Nhatson ơi, Nó mà chạy em làm luôn 1000 chiếc, bác Nhatson lên con CNC nào có phần điều khiển của em trong đó (free) heeee
 Mà load về không mở được bác ah. FW của nó là file .net hả bác?

----------


## anhxco

> Chảm luôn đi bác Nhatson ơi, Nó mà chạy em làm luôn 1000 chiếc, bác Nhatson lên con CNC nào có phần điều khiển của em trong đó (free) heeee
>  Mà load về không mở được bác ah. FW của nó là file .net hả bác?


File gửi kèm của bác Nhutson hình như chỉ có che và pcb, file net chắc là file netlist. 
update tiếp đi bác NS

----------


## lekimhung

> Gửi các bác!
> 
> Em cũng tính mở cái mục này nhằm bàn luận chút về nó. Giờ bác thucongmynghe mở rồi e xin phép post vào đây luôn.
> Hiện nay, các máy cnc ae mình diy chủ yếu dùng mach3, mà khổ là các máy pc mới đều hầu như không có cổng LPT, nên em thấy hoặc các bác mua card như bác empty nói ở trên hoặc là mua PC cũ, nhưng chắc đa phần với ae diy ít tiền thì chủ yếu là mua PoC cũ cho rẻ thôi. Trước e có làm thử 1 mạch chuyển USB sang LPT theo link này:
> http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha...T/ul-17.en.htm
> 
> hồi trước em làm để dùng nạp mấy con vđk PSOC ( cái này dùng cổng LPT), mạch chạy tốt. Nhưng giờ quả thực e không có đủ thời gian để chuột bạch nữa, hiện em còn 1 số con chip để làm mạch trên, nếu bác nào thấy đủ khả năng để thử e nó thì e xin tặng lại, mà sau đó nếu thành công thì có khi các bác ra sản phẩm bán rẻ cho ae cũng hay. Em thấy chi phí cho mạch này chắc tầm 200k thui. 
> Hiện chip thì e nghĩ còn tầm 10 con, để tránh loãng em nghĩ chia cho từ 1-3 người thôi ạ.
> 
> P/s:Em thì thấy bác Ngocanh có vẽ phù hợp này, ý bác thế nào???



Cho mình 1 con về test thử nha.

----------


## anhxco

> Cho mình 1 con về test thử nha.


Ok, gửi bác hắn 2 con, còn sơ cua.
Cho e xin cái dc nhé.

----------


## jimmyli

@anhxco hiện nay em cũng đang rãnh ( thất nghiệp) mạch này em cũng xem lâu rồi mà chưa mua dc ic về làm, nếu anh còn dư nhiều thì em xin 1 con về làm thử, em cũng ở ĐN anh à  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Gửi các bác!
> 
> Em cũng tính mở cái mục này nhằm bàn luận chút về nó. Giờ bác thucongmynghe mở rồi e xin phép post vào đây luôn.
> Hiện nay, các máy cnc ae mình diy chủ yếu dùng mach3, mà khổ là các máy pc mới đều hầu như không có cổng LPT, nên em thấy hoặc các bác mua card như bác empty nói ở trên hoặc là mua PC cũ, nhưng chắc đa phần với ae diy ít tiền thì chủ yếu là mua PC cũ cho rẻ thôi. Trước e có làm thử 1 mạch chuyển USB sang LPT theo link này:
> http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha...T/ul-17.en.htm
> 
> hồi trước em làm để dùng nạp mấy con vđk PSOC ( cái này dùng cổng LPT), mạch chạy tốt. Nhưng giờ quả thực e không có đủ thời gian để chuột bạch nữa, hiện em còn 1 số con chip để làm mạch trên, nếu bác nào thấy đủ khả năng để thử e nó thì e xin tặng lại, mà sau đó nếu thành công thì có khi các bác ra sản phẩm bán rẻ cho ae cũng hay. Em thấy chi phí cho mạch này chắc tầm 200k thui. 
> Hiện chip thì e nghĩ còn tầm 10 con, để tránh loãng em nghĩ chia cho từ 1-3 người thôi ạ.
> 
> P/s:Em thì thấy bác Ngocanh có vẽ phù hợp này, ý bác thế nào???


Cái này mình cũng đã thử..
Điều khiển pin/port thông qua thư viện inpout32.dll thì Ok, nhưng cofig vào Mach3 thì nó không thèm.. mà gây treo máy mỗi khi khởi động mach3. Không rỏ lý do dù làm theo hướng dẫn add driver các kiểu. Nên thôi không thử tiếp  :Big Grin: .

----------

jimmyli, ngocanhld2802

----------


## CKD

> Không được, nó chỉ có tác dụng với máy in!
>  Cáp này mới dùng được. Nhập về Việt Nam giá khoảng 4tr qua trung gian bảo đảm : http://cncdrive.com/UC100.html


Bác dùng con này rồi?
E thấy nó quảng cáo là config y như LPT thật nên cũng muốn mua để thử, khoái nhất cái vụ y như LPT thật  :Big Grin: .
Như mấy USB BOB của china thì phải config thông qua blugin nên có chút vấn đề, mach3 không còn là mach3 nữa mà chỉ còn có giao diện mà thôi -> chán  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Bác dùng con này rồi?
> E thấy nó quảng cáo là config y như LPT thật nên cũng muốn mua để thử, khoái nhất cái vụ y như LPT thật .
> Như mấy USB BOB của china thì phải config thông qua blugin nên có chút vấn đề, mach3 không còn là mach3 nữa mà chỉ còn có giao diện mà thôi -> chán


mach3 tke để chạy LPT mà cụ
còn mach4 thì tke để chạy với hardware  :Smile: 


em thấy chú tke cũng ko ptrien tiếp, nói chung cụ nào thik em yêu khoa học thì chiến thôi ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Chảm luôn đi bác Nhatson ơi, Nó mà chạy em làm luôn 1000 chiếc, bác Nhatson lên con CNC nào có phần điều khiển của em trong đó (free) heeee
>  Mà load về không mở được bác ah. FW của nó là file .net hả bác?


firmware là file hex ah, plugin la file m3p ah, còn có cái floder driver nữa ah
em chì giới thiệu, ko phải gu của em nên em ko thử ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------

ghoang

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vậy cái bản đầy đủ đâu bác, bác cho em để em nghiên cứu, cái vụ này em khoái lắm à

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác dùng con này rồi?
> E thấy nó quảng cáo là config y như LPT thật nên cũng muốn mua để thử, khoái nhất cái vụ y như LPT thật .
> Như mấy USB BOB của china thì phải config thông qua blugin nên có chút vấn đề, mach3 không còn là mach3 nữa mà chỉ còn có giao diện mà thôi -> chán


 Em dùng rồi mà, không biết trong ngăn kéo em còn không để về xem rồi chụp hình. Mấy thằng bán cũng không biết đâu, cứ LPT là LPT không thôi à

----------


## anhxco

Bác CKD dùng rồi à, cũng hơi căng hèo.
Nhưng mà không sao, hi vọng nhiều người hơn thì có cơ hội nhiều hơn, có thể ai đó tìm ra lỗi vì sao??!! ngay cả mach3 dùng cổng lpt tích hợp trên board có khi không biết cách khắc phục cũng có thể dùng không đc cơ mà.
Tình hình trưa nay về lục lại mấy con chip, em nhớ là trước có hơn chục con package 56-Pin QFN, mà giờ tìm hoài không ra, mà ra 5 con package  56-pin SSOP, SSOP có lẽ dễ làm mạch hơn, sáng em có tìm ra cái link của cái board nó làm có 1 lớp, hình như cũng của mấy bác RU, để em tìm lại.
Giờ có 3 bác đăng kí là bác NGocanh, KimHung và Jimily. Em hứa với bác Ngocanh 5 con và Kimhung 2 con nhưng giờ e chưa tìm ra mấy con kia nên tạm thời thế này: em gửi bác Ngocanh 3 con, bác Kimhung 1 và bác jimi 1, hi vọng nhiều người góp sức sẻ có kết quả hơn. Khi nào tìm ra mấy con thất lạc em lại gửi tiếp nhé.
Thanks

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác CKD dùng rồi à, cũng hơi căng hèo.
> Nhưng mà không sao, hi vọng nhiều người hơn thì có cơ hội nhiều hơn, có thể ai đó tìm ra lỗi vì sao??!! ngay cả mach3 dùng cổng lpt tích hợp trên board có khi không biết cách khắc phục cũng có thể dùng không đc cơ mà.
> Tình hình trưa nay về lục lại mấy con chip, em nhớ là trước có hơn chục con package 56-Pin QFN, mà giờ tìm hoài không ra, mà ra 5 con package  56-pin SSOP, SSOP có lẽ dễ làm mạch hơn, sáng em có tìm ra cái link của cái board nó làm có 1 lớp, hình như cũng của mấy bác RU, để em tìm lại.
> Giờ có 3 bác đăng kí là bác NGocanh, KimHung và Jimily. Em hứa với bác Ngocanh 5 con và Kimhung 2 con nhưng giờ e chưa tìm ra mấy con kia nên tạm thời thế này: em gửi bác Ngocanh 3 con, bác Kimhung 1 và bác jimi 1, hi vọng nhiều người góp sức sẻ có kết quả hơn. Khi nào tìm ra mấy con thất lạc em lại gửi tiếp nhé.
> Thanks


 Bác gửi cho em hai con là tốt lắm rồi ah, . được thì nó sẽ sớm trả về chủ nhân vài bản hoàn thiện. Bác cứ gửi cho các anh em khác có nhu cầu DIY như thế vui hơn ah.
 cảm ơn bác nhé

----------


## lekimhung

Gửi bác đc rồi đó, em cần cũng 1 con đủ rồi bác, nếu thành công thì khoe board còn nếu nó bị chết em cũng khoe cái móc khoá.

----------


## anhxco

> Bác gửi cho em hai con là tốt lắm rồi ah, . được thì nó sẽ sớm trả về chủ nhân vài bản hoàn thiện. Bác cứ gửi cho các anh em khác có nhu cầu DIY như thế vui hơn ah.
>  cảm ơn bác nhé


Dạ, cảm ơn bác, thế em gửi bác Kimhung 2 con, phải có sở cua chú lỡ tèo không có hàng thay thì khốn, Bác Jimily ở ĐN thì khoẻ rồi, hỏng thì e tính sau, mấy con này hỏi có khi mấy đứa bạn e con, xưa sinh viên bọn nó hay xin sample, giờ không biết còn giữ không.

----------

jimmyli, lekimhung

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác nghiên cứu nhớ thông báo kết quả nhé.. Thấy cũng kích thích, nhất là có bác *ngocanhhld2802* cùng tham gia, việc làm mạch e tin là sẽ pro hơn nhiều  :Big Grin: , nhưng dạo này e bận quá nên không đu theo vụ này, qua tháng sẽ tranh thủ đu theo, test lại xem kết quả có khã quan hơn không. Lúc trước có làm nhưng làm trên breakboard nên không biết có phải vì vậy mà mach3 bị treo ko? Nhưng khi test bằng inpout32.dll với VB thì 5 int, 12 out đều xuất nhập Ok hết.
Nói chung là firmware chạy tốt, chỉ có điều khi kết hợp với Mach3 có chút vấn đề.. lúc đó cũng bận quá nên không nghiên cứu tiếp nên không kết luận được là do mình sai khi config hoặc do mạch prototype chạy không ổn định, cũng có khi do windows nó lỗi cũng nên.

----------


## nhatson

các cụ cứ chạy ctrinh nhé gu em là cái này




nên em sắm 1 bộ rồi, từ từ chạy theo các cụ

----------


## anhxco

> các cụ cứ chạy ctrinh nhé gu em là cái này
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nên em sắm 1 bộ rồi, từ từ chạy theo các cụ


"Cụ" NS cứ hay đùa, không biết ai chạy theo ai à!!??

----------


## nhatson

em là rùa ah, làm dì cũng vài năm mới xong nên thường là chạy theo ko ah ehhe
cụ tinh mắt tia cái bo fpga, mua từ 2011 đây ah  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

SmootStep đây mà..
Vụ mấy con vxl này mình là gà rồi... không tranh với a/e làm chi, chỉ đu theo để hóng thôi  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

> @anhxco hiện nay em cũng đang rãnh ( thất nghiệp) mạch này em cũng xem lâu rồi mà chưa mua dc ic về làm, nếu anh còn dư nhiều thì em xin 1 con về làm thử, em cũng ở ĐN anh à


Jimily hình như làm chung ở chổ Thắng phải không, nếu thế khi nào rảnh mình ghé đưa đồ cho Thắng rồi gửi chip luôn cho bạn, còn không thì chịu khó ghé mình lấy nhé.
Thanks

----------


## jimmyli

@anhxco: đúng rồi đó anh, hồi trước em có qua đó nghiên cứu và làm chung 1 thời gian, giờ em k còn làm ở đó nữa, lâu lâu lên chơi thôi à, anh ở đâu vậy? Em ở đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, inbox cho em cái địa chỉ có gì em qua lấy, hoặc chủ nhật rảnh thì cf bữa làm quen cho biết cũng được anh à  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> @anhxco: đúng rồi đó anh, hồi trước em có qua đó nghiên cứu và làm chung 1 thời gian, giờ em k còn làm ở đó nữa, lâu lâu lên chơi thôi à, anh ở đâu vậy? Em ở đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, inbox cho em cái địa chỉ có gì em qua lấy, hoặc chủ nhật rảnh thì cf bữa làm quen cho biết cũng được anh à


uhm, mình ở Lê hữu trác, cũng gần thôi, thế hồi nào rảnh ae hẹn lên Thắng cafe luôn thể. hi`hi`

----------


## mattroidem

Bác "anhxco" nếu còn IC cho em đăng ký thử nghiệm nhé.
Cám ơn bác!

----------


## anhxco

> Bác "anhxco" nếu còn IC cho em đăng ký thử nghiệm nhé.
> Cám ơn bác!


HIện mình chỉ tìm ra có 5 con như nói ở trên và phân phối cho 3 người rồi, khi nào tìm ra số còn lại mình gửi.

----------


## lekimhung

@anhxco: nhận được 2 con chip rồi nha bác.

----------


## mattroidem

> HIện mình chỉ tìm ra có 5 con như nói ở trên và phân phối cho 3 người rồi, khi nào tìm ra số còn lại mình gửi.


Vâng, cám ơn bác!  :Smile:

----------

